# new pup--blue eye question?



## Thereseiam (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I just got my new puppy yesterday and in absolute puppy LOVE. She has blue eyes, not the usual greyish blue green that a lot of pits have, but a really deep blue. Any chance her eyes will stay that color? She is a blue brindle, UKC APBT if that helps answer the question. 

It doesn't really matter if they change or not, as I said, I'm already in LOVE!

Thanks for anyone's thoughts on this.

Therese


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Most pups have blue eyes that later change.
Hope that helps and congrats on the new companion.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm not an expert at all but Cain has beautiful bright been eyes when he was little and now they're more of a golden hazel type color. And I have never see a dogs with green eyes like he had. I'm sure others will chime in but eye color normally changes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thereseiam (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. The next question is at what age will her eyes change to their adult color? She's just 8 weeks now, so even though she looks good sized in the pics she's really only a tiny wee thing.


----------



## Thereseiam (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's a picture that shows how very blue her eyes are. I've never seen a pup with eyes this color before. I love it, and hope they stay that way, but if not, well, I couldn't love her any more than I do now.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thereseiam said:


> Here's a picture that shows how very blue her eyes are. I've never seen a pup with eyes this color before. I love it, and hope they stay that way, but if not, well, I couldn't love her any more than I do now.


Lol are you bothering her while she's pooping. Shame on you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thereseiam (Sep 8, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol are you bothering her while she's pooping. Shame on you!


I know, I am so busted--but she never holds still otherwise! LOL


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thereseiam said:


> I know, I am so busted--but she never holds still otherwise! LOL


Lol it's ok. My old neighbors had a yellow lab and when they first got him as a pup everytime I looked out the door and he was pottying I would holler "hey max are you poopin" and he would quit lmao 3 years later I told them and they said well no wonder it took us 6 months to potty train him bahahahahaha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She is really cute! And no those eyes are not blue BLUE. they are definitely puppy blue  they will change to a green/yellow eventually! Which I personally love.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol it's ok. My old neighbors had a yellow lab and when they first got him as a pup everytime I looked out the door and he was pottying I would holler "hey max are you poopin" and he would quit lmao 3 years later I told them and they said well no wonder it took us 6 months to potty train him bahahahahaha.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Poor dog! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

